# 1 Keyboard & 1 mouse on 2 computers



## BomBin (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi.
I have 1 screen with 2 computers, and what I am trying to achieve here is:
Getting the logitech k350 keyboard and logitech m750 mouse to work with both computers. When the screen (display) is on the PC channel, the mouse + keyboard will work on the PC. When the display is on the mac channel, the mouse and keyboard will work on the mac. I have 2 USBs if that matters.
Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Tried a KVM?


----------



## BomBin (Aug 24, 2011)

Heard of it, but didn't know if it will do what I need. I have 2 USBs for both mouse and keyboard (1 USB for both), and I the computers are already connected with VGA and DVI. 
Will it get the 2nd USB when I click 'source'? If so, what KVM should I buy? (cheapest please) And where do I connect it?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Newegg.com - KVM Switches


----------



## BomBin (Aug 24, 2011)

Where do I connect it to? Can I connect only 2 USBs and it will work?
And how can I test before I buy? (not the product it self, just to test to see if the USBs work when they're both connected)


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Where do I connect it? Connect your mouse and KB to the KVM. The KVM should come with two sets of cables to allow you to connect to both computers.

Will it get the 2nd USB when I click 'source'? I don't know what you mean. A KVM is simply a switch.

What KVM should I buy? (cheapest please). If you want cheap, go with a Trendnet or IOGear for about $25. I like the Belkins but they'll run you closer to $50.

It is possible to switch a single monitor between two (or more) computers with a KVM but I've never been impressed with the video quality. VGA switches are reasonably cheap but a KVM switch suitable for digital video (DVI) can be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## BomBin (Aug 24, 2011)

As I understood what's KVM from your answer I don't need it. I already have 2 USBs but logitech doesn't allow to connect the keyboard and mouse to 2 different computers. What can I do?


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

BomBin said:


> As I understood what's KVM from your answer I don't need it. I already have 2 USBs but logitech doesn't allow to connect the keyboard and mouse to 2 different computers. What can I do?


Then you mostly misunderstood his answer, 'cause a KVM is what you need; actually, I suppose a 'km' is what you need, but idunno if they make 'em.

KVM stands for Keyboard/Visual/Mouse. It enables you to hook one Keyboard, one Video display, and one Mouse to the Human I/O interfaces (that is, keyboard and mouse inputs, video outputs) of multiple machines.

You are bypassing the 'V' aspect of it, because you are using your monitor's multiple input options to hook up multiple displays. This is a good idea, because the video switches of KVMs are pretty crappy quality. Nothing better than straight VGA unless you shell out big bucks.

However, you still need the KVM for the keyboard and the mouse. You put your keyboard and mouse into the KVM, and connect the KVM to your multiple machines' keyboard and mouse inputs. Et voila, you're set.

You will have to make two switching actions -- switch the switch on the KVM, and then switch the input on your monitor -- but you will have better video quality using the video setup as you have it.

jw


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Let's backtrack for a moment, because one of us is not understanding the other.

You have two computers which you want to be able to control with a single mouse and keyboard. Right so far?


----------



## BomBin (Aug 24, 2011)

That's right. The computers are already connected to the screen. Now, the mouse + keyboard requires 1 USB to connect to the computer. I have 2 same USBs.
When I connect 1 to PC and 1 to mac, it only allows one of them to control the keyboard and mouse.

@jay - Thanks, but will it solve the problem that Logitech only allows one computer to control the KB + mouse?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Now, the mouse + keyboard requires *1 USB* to connect to the computer. I have *2 same USBs*.


Are you referring to the RF receivers? You would connect those to the KVM switch and run cables from the KVM to your computers. Or if you may run both KB and mouse on one receiver, connect it alone to the KVM and a single cable to each computer.

You will also need to install the software on each computer


----------



## BomBin (Aug 24, 2011)

No, I only have 1 keyboard and 1 mouse. I use the Logitech® Unifying receiver. I have 2 of it, currently I use one on PC for both mouse and keyboard. I haven't tried the other one in the mac yet.
I didn't understand what I should do?


----------



## BomBin (Aug 24, 2011)

Just figured out I don't need a KVM because I can already plug them together (1 USB to PC and 1 USB to mac), the thing is every time I switch a display I need to restart the keyboard and mouse. That means I need to go to the unifying software, restart device and click next. Now, in the macbook it's not a problem because I have the trackpad. But in PC.. How will I get into the software? 

Any solution guys? Just need a quick switch between computers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The KVM will maintain (simulate) the connectivity to the mouse/keyboard and you won't need to restart anything.


----------



## digitalkid122 (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome - Synergy

Solved!!


----------



## BomBin (Aug 24, 2011)

I already use synergy, I don't really like it because when I am on the macbook I can't switch language, and it's not really easy to use. (with the dead corners etc..)


----------



## BomBin (Aug 24, 2011)

So the KVM will let me just use the hotkeys without the need to get into the unifying software and restart the mouse? Are you sure?
I thought KVM was to share 1 connection, let's say 1 USB connection for 2 USBs and switch between them, and that's not what I need.. I have 2 connections and 2 USBs.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

A KVM is not a USB hub. It is simply a switch which will allow you to share one keyboard, one mouse and one video monitor between multiple computers.

If you are currently using Logitech's Unifying software such that you use just one RF receiver for both KB and mouse it should still work the same way, but instead of connecting mouse and KB to the switch, you connect the RF receiver, then feed each computer from the switch with a single cable. Install the Unifying software on each computer and you're good to go.


----------



## BomBin (Aug 24, 2011)

That's it, I already have 2 receivers so why do I need the KVM? As you said, the KVM is to share 1 switch to 2 computers. I own 2 switches..

And I already have the unifying software, why do I need it with KVM? So that means I will have to get into the software restart the devices which is not possible in PC because I have no mouse to get into the software..


----------



## BomBin (Aug 24, 2011)

Someone? Just need to somehow override this restart thing.. Or maybe even something (don't know what because the mouse and KB aren't connected yet) that will let me in the unifying software and click 'next' then I will restart the KB and mouse and it will be awesome.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Your description in the first post is THE definition for the use a KVM. 

A KVM is used to connect a mouse, keyboard, and monitor to multiple computers. Simply press the button that corresponds to the computer that you want to use.


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

If you buy a KVM switch (I suggest a Belkin Flip or Switch2), you would connect a video, keyboard and mouse to the switch. There is then a remote and two sets of cables. You put one set in the one PC, and the other in the other PC. 

Then, you can use the remote to switch between computers. When you press it, the video, keyboard and mouse switch to the other PC.

Hope this makes sense!


----------

